# Current status of White Point Beach Resort?



## theo (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any *first hand knowledge* regarding the post-fire status of the White Point Beach Resort / Vacation Club in Nova Scotia?

I can easily read media coverage and public statements regarding "rebuilding plans", but I'd instead much prefer to hear the direct observations of someone with actual "boots on the ground" in that area. 

Thanks in advance for sharing any direct first hand knowledge and / or observations available.


----------



## Bib (May 2, 2012)

*White Point Construction Cam*

They are blasting now getting ready to start rebuilding. Anticipated reopening is October. Here is a link to a live camera they have set up so you can follow along the rebuild.

Brian

http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/south-shore/white-point-construction.html


----------



## BM243923 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Sullco2 (May 2, 2012)

*White Point region*

If you can get an exchange into WP this summer, I would be surprised, but not totally.  The timeshare homes were not affected by the fire, as I trust you know.  The region has restaurants and attractions nearby--the summer in NS is just wonderful, so go if you snag an exchange.  

I am sure the ts owners are blissful that they will have--at no extra cost--a brand new lodge in the near future.


----------



## theo (May 2, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Bib said:


> They are blasting now getting ready to start rebuilding. Anticipated reopening is October. Here is a link to a live camera they have set up so you can follow along the rebuild.
> 
> Brian
> 
> http://www.novascotiawebcams.com/south-shore/white-point-construction.html



Brian:
Thank you for your kind and considerate efforts in posting this link. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bib (May 2, 2012)

*You're welcome!*

They started pouring concrete for the foundation today. I only wish they started earlier as our week is in late August. Oh well, beach and golf for a week will have to do.


----------



## theo (Apr 15, 2013)

*Now only a "waves-cam"...*

It was interesting to see the new lodge construction progress via web cam, but the web cam apparently now just points at the nearby shoreline, with the new construction no longer anywhere in view...


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 20, 2013)

The are open now. This is one resort I would love to visit again.

Sheila


----------

